# Dang this burst my bubble



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Okay so I was outside with my little dog trying to train her to hunt. I live in the country with a little woods behind me. So all day shes trying to get her a rat then I see a squirrel. boom 20 guage hits all around him no more movement no blood nothing I couldnt find it. So snickers (my dog) tried to sniff it out but the gunshot scared her too bad and she wouldnt move she just sat there. I dont know if I hit or missed it but For me you dont get too many chances at a squirrel were I live.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If she's scared of the gunshots, don't use them around her anymore, especially if you don't have any other dogs for her to follow. If you keep doing it that way, she'll wind up gunshy the rest of her life.

Try finding someone with dogs to let her run with, that way you can hunt, train her, and make a new buddy at the same time.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Somebody else told me that but I dont have anybody to run her with. IDk she was a good 30 yards away but she was still acting scared. I guess Ill have to ask around.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Like I said before, maybe you should really think about using a .22. A long-barreled .22 rifle (22-24") and some subsonic rounds or CB Longs makes less noise than my break-barrel pellet rifle...

You can get a Savage .22 bolt-action rifle for about $150 if you look hard enough. You might even be able to get an old single-shot for less than that...


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

yea Ive got a single shot and a marlin. But I usualy use the 20 guage.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just try it, then. Just use the .22 for a day. The crack of a .22 is much more tolerable to a dog than the boom caused by a shotgun, there's no shock in the air with the .22.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yea thats a good idea. I let her sniff around in some woods and she led mr to a carcass. I was happy.


----------

